# How do you know when your cable modem is going bad?



## kbsuter (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a toshiba satellite laptop and over the last day to day and a half. I will be online and for no reason booted off the internet:sigh:, have had to reset the modem and wireless router 3 or 4 times. Once you reset the two, you get on the internet fine with no problems until it happens again. Please tell me what I can do or look at to fix this problem..thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

